# What about Bob?



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I think he's cute


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

i like him  he looks good a little grass belly tho lol but a happy horse for shure


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

yah the owner said that she has no where for him in the summer when the grass is nice and green. But he is going to get regular work and when summer comes he won't be on grass as much. I well hopefully get to meet him soon


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Love him. Such a nice, big boy & handsome.
As for conformation, the one thing that stands out to me is that he stands under himself. His back legs are nice & straight, though hard to judge his pasterns & feet in the photos. A tiny bit high in the withers but that's common in TB's. Nice short back.
He looks like a _very_ solid horse


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you... Ive been emailing the owner about him and everytime we email the more I am starting to really like him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I think he looks like a sweetie


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I think he looks lovely! I like his color, and his mane is nice too! and nice title by the way =) it made me chuckle


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Someone mention theres a movie called what about bob. Never seen it but heard it was funny. I might make that his show name...haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's a nice looking horse. His neck is a little too thick, but that is due to his breeding and the fact that he is pretty overweight. Other than that, his confo looks good. He looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Definitely needs a diet, however VERY stunning though! What a lovely horse.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Love that good solid bone. Other than losing a bit of weight he is a good looking guy. Curious, is he smooth when riding and does he have a good forward ground covering walk?


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

he looks amazing


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with lilruffian; this horse is very soundly built. Just make sure not to let him get overweight, as I bet he'd like to do . Should be an absolutely wonderful trail horse!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Yah these pictures arent recent so im not sure what he looks like know. She said he wouldnt be as chubby but she has no where to keep him off the grass. When I get him hell get regular work and a diet....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

the owner said as soon as the weather clears that shell start working him again. Im hoping to see him within the month or so.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

The lady said he walks and trots great but hasnt cantered him in awhile cuz of a small round pen and he has a huge canter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I guess my only concern is getting a saddle to fit. I am getting a saddle from a wonderful HF member and I hope it works for him as well as Hope....


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

What would you say his body score would be and how much would you all think he needs to loose. I know being belgian the breed is a heavier breed to begin with so just throw out your opinions.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

*UPDATE: Pictures of Bob today...*

Ok so the owner has emailed me recent pictures of Bob. I am also trying to come up with what his colors are going to be. I love to color coordinate things and I was thinking red, maroon or green (even though I hate green i think he would be handsome in it). He sure knows how to pack the pounds away doesn't he.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I say teal! any kind of red would clash with his coat.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

He looks like an awesome horse. I actually have a Belgian/TB of my own and I LOVE him. His name is Peanut and is 17hh. He's super mellow about most things and is a very smooth ride.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Ahhhhh! Peanut has the most lovable face! I haven't ridden a draft in many years, but I do remember the Percheron I rode had a trot that could loosen your back fillings. Her walk was ground covering and her canter was smooth as butter. What I loved the most was her calm, gentle temperament.

Your so fortunate to have such a lovely gentle giant.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks!! Yes, his snip is perfect for kisses! :lol: His canter is like sitting on a giant rocking chair.. its so fun.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

yah I cant wait to meet him hopefully soon he sounds like such a sweet boy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I am going to have fun finding tack to fit him...but im hoping after I get him he is going to go through english training and dressage and trails and hopefully ground driving
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually, my dressage saddle fits my guy just fine and I think its a MW.. although Bob looks a little bit thicker than peanut


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Yah I am getting a wintec so im wondering it a extra large gullet would work. I can also try my wintec western saddle too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep I have a Bates (same company as Wintec I believe) so hopefully it works out for you as well!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Yah I hope it works. Bob is going to be my first gelding so I think that well be fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats! I always love seeing drafts and draft crosses under saddle. He's VERY cute and I wish you the best with him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gotta love those easy keepers LOL. I would probably call him an 8, even though he is a heavier breed, he could certainly stand to lose quite a bit.

I don't have a pic of a fit half draft but this is my Perch, John. At this point he was fitted very nicely due to being worked both under saddle and harness. His neck is very large because of his breed and the fact that he was gelded late. Notice how his belly is more streamlined and doesn't hang or bulge. His shoulders, hips, and rump are well rounded but not bulgy or jiggly.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Awww....hes cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh wow and hes TB?
I love him hes so chunky and gorgeous
He looks so relaxed and just so god dam gorgeous lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha I see why hes so chunky now hes a cross lol, didn't really read that much just saw the TB


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Thats ok....Owner said she rode him the other day and he did great. I guess he hadn't been ridden since last fall. He also got his tootsies done and in the picture was relaxed and looked to be falling asleep.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Get to meet and get bob on the 24th. Yahoo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

So found out today how bob got his name. When the owner got him as a three year old he was skin and bones and you could see his ribs. So he got the name bob which stood for bag of bones. Which they have since changed to big ol butt...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Getting bob sunday....yahoo.....so excited. Ill get pictures asap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you he is a handsome horse. Im getting him sunday. Cant wait...i went to a tack sale and got him a bit and like new parelli hackmore and leather halter all for 22 bucks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats, he looks so friggin' cute! Hope you have a blast with him and keep everyone updated with photos


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

congrats can't wait to see pics


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I know he gets tortured with pink and purple til I figure out his colors
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I think he might look good in dark blue. I dont like green and most blues. I like maroon but.it would clash too much with his color
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I got mr. bob yesterday. He is a absolute doll. Pictures to come
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone with dietry tips would be great. I have a grazing muzzle coming soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im completely jealous. He looks like such a doll. Im a sucker for thick bays ;]


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, a horse like that would be right up my alley!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

*New Pictures Of Bag of Bones aka Bob*

































I got Bob home yesterday at 230. Here are some new pictures of him with more to come. As soon as the weathers nice he is getting all dolled up. I have never ever seen a horse with such thick thick mane and tail....I am go blessed that the lady responded to my ad and I ended up with such a great horse.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

*More Of Bob...*

























Don't he look handsome in pink...


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

So worked Bob on the lounge for about 15 minutes he did good but needs alittle work. Practiced mounting and then got him bridled up with his a butt about and threw his head in the air (he well get over that one soon) and I led him to the mounting bucket and got on and walked around with him for a little bit. He did get has a nice walk. I am going to work him again tomorrow and hopefully well get to trot.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

*Bag of Bones as a three year old.*

The lady that I got him from bought bob as a three year old in this condition. She has worked wonders and know he thinks grass and hes fat.


----------

